# Pleease Slow Down!!!!



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Sometimes when I ride Jubilee she gets into these moods where she always wants to go fast. She's an ex-racer, just so you know. When I'm walking her, she'll frequently break into a trot, and sometimes when I'm trotting, she'll break into a canter. I notice when I collect my reins, she takes that as a sign to speed up. Other times, she has a perfectly even pace. But when she tries going fast like this, if I sit back and use a lot of leg to sink down, it helps alot. She hates when I pull on her face, so using a lot of rein does not do much. Does anyone have any other tips I can try with her to get her to slow down?? Oh, and also ... she's a lot slower in more contained areas. 

Thanks in advance guys!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Have you tried lunging her before you ride?  This way she can burn off excess energy.  It's really helpful! 
Also, try half-halting.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

circles, leg yeilding exercises - and downward transitions - at the walk first, then at the trot.


----------



## Kaitlan (May 22, 2008)

keeping her entertained will probably help. lots of serpentines and stuff like that. also doing shoulder ins or just leg yielding will help get her listening. i have an ex racehorse too and when he starts going fast i'll do small half halts, sit deep, and say his name to try and get him to listen. if he doesn't then i transition down. he has issues with paying attention sometimes. lol


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

circles are your best friend with an ex-racer.  It lets them calm down and you can re-collect yourself. You can also work on transitions.


----------



## shona&Fizzi (May 31, 2008)

My mares the same , i do circles or everytime she breaks into the next gait i halt her as fast of possible for 15-30 second


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

half halts, 8's and O's are the way i that i try to solve the problem.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I know I'm late in replying, but thanks guys. I've been working on this lately and Jubilee is doing better. She's respecting me more and learning not to run away with me. And yes circles definitely work. I've been doing a TON of circles ... in both directions, serpentines, figure-eights; with both walk and trot, it works wonders! And she listens!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm glad she's doing a lot better.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Vega can get like that too, and I found that when i'm being spontaeous and changing directions, making her go from point a to point b and then halt for a few seconds, and then have her leg yield to change direction, she gets really into it and doesn't try and go faster.

I also do circles around objects in the arena (cones, mounting blocks, a muddy part, anything really) and also do weaving with the objects too.

It has really calmed her down and she doesn't think it's boring. I would also stop going forward and see how long i could get her to back up, and to back up between 2 objects.

I'm glad things are going better for you!


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmpDSbXPtzU

watch this


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Glad you are already seeing improvement. I was going to say the same as most of the posters. I would disagree with the lunging -- more exercise will give more muscle and you'd just have to lunge longer and longer each time. You need the attention and give from her. Congrats!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

with ottbs the less pressure you can have with their mouth the better. any one of them will up the pace when you pick up the reins. even my tb does and she never even raced lol

try getting into some groundwork and teaching her voice commands. even though you cant use them in the ring they become a valuable back up when training an ottb IMO. 

half halts, 20m circles, trot poles etc lots of work on these will help make her more supple and responsive.


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

in walk try squeezing your bum muscles together to slow her down. 
in trot try slowing your rising down and half halting by slowing your rising and keeping your leg there to have the energy there.
circles turns and doing school moveents might help!
it sounds like she is very sensitive in the mouth and responds more to your body more than your reins.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Bring her head down.

Ask her to bring her head down and when she does reward her..
this helps with my gelding.. because he can get really forward.
Work on that, long and low and when she brings her head down ask for her to round her back and work from behind more!! She'll get a good work out from it, Also if you are rising fast with her and tensing try to slow your rising down and control her gait with your seat.

=]


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I haven't read the posts already on here so my apology if this has already been said but lunging might be a good idea. It sounds like that mare is very athletic and getting rid of some of that energy might be a good idea. Keep her busy, throw some trot poles, some little raised poles. Get her working and using that energy into a good training session for the both of you.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

My2Geldings said:


> I haven't read the posts already on here so my apology if this has already been said but lunging might be a good idea. It sounds like that mare is very athletic and getting rid of some of that energy might be a good idea. Keep her busy, throw some trot poles, some little raised poles. Get her working and using that energy into a good training session for the both of you.


I heard lunging horses makes them more 'hyped' or something.
I wouldn't introduce trot poles or anything it might spark her up a bit and make her more go-y and you don't want that.

if you start quiet and relaxed and do the bringing head down there it might work for her, it does for my boy.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

*ArabianPrincess* said:


> My2Geldings said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't read the posts already on here so my apology if this has already been said but lunging might be a good idea. It sounds like that mare is very athletic and getting rid of some of that energy might be a good idea. Keep her busy, throw some trot poles, some little raised poles. Get her working and using that energy into a good training session for the both of you.
> ...


never have i heard that lunging horses hypes them up more. its widely used as both a training and settling tool. many valuable things can also be learnt from lunging type groundwork. 

i also dont believe that trot poles are going to hype them up either. when im having trouble with my wb i run him over the poles for a while. he has to concentrate and focus so he puts his head down and listens more intently. it also slows him down when he is one of those 'ive got my head up in the air and im NOT listening' type of moods. did the same thing with my arab years ago and it only gets good results. 

to the OP - you do need to get her quiet and relaxed but i think at this stage doing it in the saddle isnt the best way. work with her on the ground, lunging with side reins, lunging with a training type device like the pessoa, ground driving, yielding etc etc working from the ground will get you more leverage in the saddle. its also a good way to bond with your horse. what she learns on the ground can then be transferred over to the saddle. im not saying do only groundwork but i would make it a major part of her training regime at the moment

also, she is an ex-racehorse so she wont really have been broken in very well. its nothing against her its just that breaking a horse to race is a lot different to 'finishing' a pleasure/english/western or whatever horse. hence why i suggested going back to basics and start from the ground up


----------



## EquusRider91 (Jun 23, 2008)

i agree with the former post. and this is just a tip if nothing else works... lol it sounds ridiculous, but if you make a little nose bag thingy out of pantyhose and use it when you ride it might help. I know a trainer who owns an ex-racer who's a school horse and she tried everything for him to stay calm and this random man told her to try a stocking... so she did and he's great. It sure makes him look silly, but i dunno... if you're desperate enough? lol


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

I was just going on how my horse is and some of the others i have worked with.

Trot poles Make them more Excited, not tired.
Lunging hypes the horses I WORKED with up.. So just doing some ground work before you ride helps A LOT.. It has with me.

But these are my methods i don't go on what other 'trainers' use most the time.

Let us know how you go.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

as i work with my own but there are some things that are standards no matter who you are

i didnt say trot poles made them tired i said it makes them pay attention more. maybe you should read the post properly before you reply :roll:


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

i never heard of trot poles reving horse up, lunging does, until the horse gets over it and calms itself down, it just needs to b given enough time. 
I also dont know if ground work/lunging would help anyway, the OP seems to be haing trouble with her horse breaking into the above gait/jig jogging.. and ground work in this situation will i doubt solve this riding issue. it needs ridden work and i stan by my former post


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I find lunging her before I ride is really helpful. It doesn't get her excited, it helps let out all her excess energy. She's been doing better though.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Good, good! Yeah, I lunge my horse before riding too a lot- it gets their excess energy out.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

jeddah31 said:


> i never heard of trot poles reving horse up, lunging does, until the horse gets over it and calms itself down, it just needs to b given enough time.
> I also dont know if ground work/lunging would help anyway, the OP seems to be haing trouble with her horse breaking into the above gait/jig jogging.. and ground work in this situation will i doubt solve this riding issue. it needs ridden work and i stan by my former post


as ive mentioned in earlier posts, race horses are not 'finished' when they are broken in. if further training isnt provided these problems will continue. working from the ground, as you would when breaking a horse is the most effective way of combating these problems. if you spend all your time in the saddle you spend all your time fighting with your horse and thats hardly getting anyone anywhere

i never said not to ride at all but 75% of the work should be done from the ground for now. ive had tb's off the track before and have figured out how to deal with them and thats by basically re-breaking them from the ground up. you cant expect to get on a ottb and half halt it til it slows down. they dont responds to half halts or anything else because they simply dont know what you are asking them so unless you teach them properly you will get nowhere quick.

groundwork builds a solid foundation along with training. so even though the horse is jig jogging its because its programmed to go fast...thats it. thats where re-breaking/training comes into it. a lot of problems require going back to basics even if it doesnt seem to fit


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

i stand by my opinion due to experiences


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

as do i  there is sometimes more than one way to skin a cat


----------



## Megan (Jun 26, 2008)

Glad to hear she's doing better but also, since you said she's an OTTB, racing TBs are taught to run against the reins/pressure. Circles, loops, serpentines, etc. are your best friends, and like others have mentioned lunging works well too. =]


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Good point Megan!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

just keep in mind that if you use lunging as a crutch to "take the edge off", you will have to lunge longer and longer each time until you have a horse that is so well-winded, they'll easily out last you! :shock: 

good luck


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

One thing I should have mentioned is that Jubilee is already very well trained. She does a lot of dressage and she is almost 18 years old. She isn't a young horse freshly off the track.


----------



## iheartcloudnine (Jul 26, 2008)

My pony, Cloe used to have the same issue. I just did a lot of giving to the bit exercises with her whenever she would want to become boss :roll: . A lot of transition work is good, too. Or, if the horse wants to go, maybe just let her rip. I know horses get bored sometimes and just need a fun day, so maybe if she is feeling speedy that day, go out for a nice fun, care free, gallop kind of a day.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I didn't read the other posts so sorry if I'm being repetitive but I'd really recommend circles. The last horse I had before Mikey was a QH who was bred and trained to race and than left in a pasture sitting around until I started working with him. I really hated pulling on the reins and like you say Jubilee does, he'd take that as wanting to go faster. So whenever he started going to fast for my liking I'd sort of think SLOW and start circling. Keeping him bending, and keeping him on the circle until he was going at the speed I wanted. Than I'd allow him to move back out onto the rail. If he started up again I'd just go right back into the circle. It really does work wonders because soon the horse realized that it is much easier to go at a nice speed on the rail than do all that work bending and circling. 

Good luck with her!
:]


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Gillian, thank you, that was helpful. Actually, yesterday I did something similar. Instead of going in a straight line I kind of did a traveling circle. Where I would be on the rail, and then do a circle, but not come back to the exact same spot and circle again, further and further up. It seemed to help.


----------



## knaskedov (Jul 24, 2008)

I used to have the exact same problem, Starship wants to trot when we're walking, canter when trotting and gallop when cantering. He's 12 and only retired a little over a year and a half ago. 
We have our first show coming up in 2 weeks and it really had me worried, he has this awful half canter that looks like he's lame, but it's more a trot with front legs cantering, really weird. 
I found that the way to slow him down is to stop fighting for control and let everything relax. Let go of the pressure on the reins and relax all my muscles, it really works. 
The more I used to fight him, the faster he went and the more frustrated we both got. Now when I relax, he relaxes. He even gives to the bit and drops his head in the free walk as long as I am calm. Sometimes I forget and start pulling for control and every time I get the exact same result; a heavy pulling horse. Then I have to get back to a walk and start over, because I will never win when it comes to a pulling contest.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

knaskedov said:


> I used to have the exact same problem, Starship wants to trot when we're walking, canter when trotting and gallop when cantering. He's 12 and only retired a little over a year and a half ago.
> We have our first show coming up in 2 weeks and it really had me worried, he has this awful half canter that looks like he's lame, but it's more a trot with front legs cantering, really weird.
> I found that the way to slow him down is to stop fighting for control and let everything relax. Let go of the pressure on the reins and relax all my muscles, it really works.
> The more I used to fight him, the faster he went and the more frustrated we both got. Now when I relax, he relaxes. He even gives to the bit and drops his head in the free walk as long as I am calm. Sometimes I forget and start pulling for control and every time I get the exact same result; a heavy pulling horse. Then I have to get back to a walk and start over, because I will never win when it comes to a pulling contest.


That makes a lot of sense, and I completely agree with you. I've noticed that that works a lot with my horse as well.


----------

